# pfs stress



## birdseye-j (Nov 1, 2014)

why is it that when shooting my pfs either hammer grip or gangsta i keep getting hand hits and fork hits when tweaking or turning the pouch but when i dont turn or tweak pouch i shoot straight strange considering how many videos i have seen saying its important to twist the pouch anybody have any thoughts on this cheers


----------



## Jammy Dodger Todger (May 8, 2014)

I am finding if im shooting my pfs hammer grip just flip when you release. I didnt like the thought of flipping because i use to shoot gangsta ttf but pfs seem to be another ball game. hope this helps


----------



## birdseye-j (Nov 1, 2014)

yeah pfs is a different ball game altogether when i flip i get bandslap when i turn the pouch i get hand and fork hits when i dont turn the pouch or flip my shots go straight weird or what dont know if its the way i hold frame or my release thats at fault any other frame i use i tweak the pouch but the pfs is so difficult to master but i like a challange


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You need to understand what is producing your hand and fork hits.

Even though your bands go "over the top" of the frame, do not be fooled by the terminology. That does NOT describe the path of your ammo. Unless you flip or use the speed bump effect, the midline of your ammo will pass through the midpoint where your bands are stretched across the frame. That means you will get a fork hit if the gap between your fork tips is too small to allow the ammo to pass.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24621-the-path-of-the-ammo-when-shooting-ott/

Simply twisting the pouch does nothing to alter the path of the ammo. What does alter the path of the ammo is the way you hold the pouch and ammo and the way you release it. Think of a car going over a speed bump ... it is going straight, hits the bump and is bounced upward. Or think of a mountain bike hitting a ramp. The ramp will bounce the bike up, allowing it to clear a gap or some other obstacle in the path. For a visual description, have a look here.






Pay very careful attention to how you are releasing your ammo. If the gap between your fork tips is too small for the ammo to pass, then you will need to use the speed bump effect to give the ammo a boost in the direction over the fork. If you are getting hand hits, you are unconsciously having a poor release, and the speed bump effect is throwing your ammo into your hand, rather than over the fork.

Shooting a minimal/no gap frame requires the same technique as shooting bareback. Here is a good explanation:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20079-bareback-my-way-explained/

Be very mindful of your release. Practice until the technique becomes second nature.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## birdseye-j (Nov 1, 2014)

thanks charles i was thinking it was my release just got to bear with it and practice when i get it right its great but when mistakes happen it hurts lol not a problem with any of my cattys bar the pfs splitting cans with it all day yesterday then today i couldn't hit a barn door 2ft in front of me


----------

